# Midi Communication



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just got a good deal on a BFD and wanted to confirm that a midi 1x1 interface like the UM-1X is the only way to upload filters? 

Second since its discontinued has anyone used a M-Audio USB Uno 1X1 MIDI Interface instead?
http://www.guitarcenter.com/M-Audio-USB-Uno-1X1-MIDI-Interface-101962629-i1154079.gc?source=4WFRWXX&CAWELAID=29485114


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

One does need a midi interface to send the midi control messages ( that configure the filters ) into any supported BFD .

Mind you, one can always just manually enter the values into the BFD .

:sn:


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

EarlK said:


> One does need a midi interface to send the midi control messages ( that configure the filters ) into any supported BFD .
> 
> Mind you, one can always just manually enter the values into the BFD .
> 
> :sn:


Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Earl said. REW’s EQ panel even tells you exactly what values to program in, so it’s a no-brainer!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ahhh Wayne but I have been reading your guides and now I don't want rew to tell me what to enter


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL, funny! :laugh: However, even if you manually tweak filters on-screen like I do, REW will still show the BFD parameters. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wayne could you update here what the settings you refer to in your tweaking rew to lessen useless filters are? In particular the section on "optimizing Rew filters for response smoothing". the window settings are still the same and also the 1/6 octave but the filter tasks panel has changed a little


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok I have my first graphs. I have calibrated my SUB and Speakers using Audyssey and here are the responses at 60 and 80 hrz x-overs with Wayne Window settings and REW standard settings. I have also included an EQ for 80 hrz which to me looked the best but I'm not sure I really need it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey verger,

The purpose of the Minimal EQ article was to show people that they didn’t need to go overboard equalizing their subs with 8 or more EQ filters with the BFD, when typically only 4-5 is plenty. The 1/6-octave smoothing and changes in graph scaling I discussed were only meant to enhance that process. However, none of it is relevant if you’re using an _auto_ EQ system like Audyssey. If you’re using Audyssey, just keep the graphs at our usual vertical standard of 30 dB above and below the target (i.e. 45-105 dB).

That said, since you’ve mentioned using both Audyssey and the BFD, I’m kinda lost at this point as to what exactly is going on...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I do not have the most recent version of Audyssey and I was not happy with the bass. I was looking at your hard knee filters and wanted to have the options of Eqing the sub separately. Also I plan on getting a second sub so the BFd seemed to fit the bill. Honestly though I did not expect the graphs to look this good.


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> That said, since you’ve mentioned using both Audyssey and the BFD, I’m kinda lost at this point as to what exactly is going on...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne I should have probably started a new thread with the graphs. I'm really just trying to learn more about calibrating my system. I have always been dissatisfied by the sub integration of my previous systems and the idea of being able to tweak it myself appeals to my inner geek. I'll start a new thread with the REW spec graphs. Currently Audyssey has done a great job of EQ'ing my sub to a 6db house curve but I would like to start a discussion about the x-over integration and how different EQ curves might effect the sound quality of my system.


----------

